# Reef or Wreck Perdido Pass



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know of a reef or wreck around the farewell bouy out of Perdido Pass. My father in law's friend says they get 20lb Snapper at one then head in the bay for specks and reds. I told him I was calling BS, but maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Never mind, I found #s to Three Mile Barge.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Farewell buoy is out of Mobile Bay, not Perdido Pass. But yes, there are some large snapper caught off of that barge.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Got ya. Thanks. Is 3 barges SSE or SSW?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe SSE, but I could be wrong. Any of the barges and tugs about 12-14 out hold decent snapper usually.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't able to go last weekend, but my father in law and his friend hit 3 Mile Barge and the Allen Liberty Ship. At 3 mile they managed a bunch of undersized ARS and some Triggers. One of the Triggers would have measured if they were open in Alabama. At the Liberty Ship they got +/- 10 AJ's, two of which were legal, several ARS that would have measured, and a nice 36" Cobia. Pretty good weekend to be able to go 8 mi out in a 19' Kenner.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a small dredge barge to the West of the sea buoy out of Perdido Pass. It's in about 20 feet of water but it's most likely just about covered up. I have gotten a lot of Flounder and some Big Grouper off it in the fall 10 or 12 years ago.


----------

